# Oase BioStyle 115



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2022)

Just wondering is anyone uses one of these?









						BioStyle
					

Modern design meets power




					www.oase.com
				



My current filter seems to be on its last legs and looking for an alternative, and these looked decent.
Just wondering if they are reliable and quiet?

Cheers


----------



## Wookii (22 Apr 2022)

Just saw a video on one of these for the first time the other day - kind of slipped under the radar. They look ideal with the easily serviceable sponge media. Do us a review if you get one Paulo!


----------



## Stu1407 (22 Apr 2022)

Be interesting to see how they compare to the Seachem Tidals' which seem to have a very good reputation.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 May 2022)

As one of mine just died and now using a crappy little internal for the time being! Just ordered one from @Captive Worlds so I will provide some feedback when it arrives and I have it up and running!


----------



## Wookii (20 May 2022)

LondonDragon said:


> As one of mine just died and now using a crappy little internal for the time being! Just ordered one from @Captive Worlds so I will provide some feedback when it arrives and I have it up and running!



I have a 180 on order from Aquadabra too, but it seems nowhere has stock of those yet.


----------



## hypnogogia (21 May 2022)

Sadly no way it will accommodate a heater.


----------



## Wookii (21 May 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> Sadly no way it will accommodate a heater.



Oh really - have you tried fitting one in then? That’s a shame, I was hopeful if might be possible to squeeze a slimline one, like a Aquel Ultra in the void at back behind the sponges.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 May 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> Sadly no way it will accommodate a heater.


That's fine, never used heaters in any of my tanks


----------



## Courtneybst (21 May 2022)

hypnogogia said:


> Sadly no way it will accommodate a heater.


They actually have an Oase Biostyle Thermo which comes with a built in heater. It's due to hit the UK market anytime now. Only downside is it's preset to 26c.


----------



## tam (21 May 2022)

I'd be interested in what you think on noise level when it arrives. I have an aquaclear but found it annoyingly noisy so I feed it from an internal pump instead of the built in one.


----------



## Wookii (21 May 2022)

Courtneybst said:


> They actually have an Oase Biostyle Thermo which comes with a built in heater. It's due to hit the UK market anytime now. Only downside is it's preset to 26c.



What a waste! I normally add an external thermostatic temp controller anyway, so I guess that will allow lower temp points.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2022)

Filter arrived a week ago, just got it out of the box to fit the tank and the thing is huge! lol








Going to use it on my 60l instead and get rid of the external filter that doesnt fit in the cabinet and is just seating next to the tank!


----------



## Wookii (2 Jun 2022)

Got my 180 too the other day. Haven’t tried it yet, but whilst the design is good, the build quality is a bit ‘meh’! 

The lug on the clear plastic inlet pipe snapped on the first attempt, it’s a really brittle section of pipe.





Luckily Aquadabra just sent me out a new part without question - great service from those guys. 

The main body looks nice from a design perspective, but isn’t very rigid or sturdy and flexes under a firm grip. It remains to be seen how good the pump is.

I’m still unsure whether I’m going to be able to squeeze a small low profile Aquel heater in behind the sponges or not.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2022)

Wookii said:


> The main body looks nice from a design perspective, but isn’t very rigid or sturdy and flexes under a firm grip.


have to agree, but then again they are not the most expensive hang-ons out there! remember paying more for a smaller one off ebay a few years back! 



Wookii said:


> It remains to be seen how good the pump is.


Got mine running and the flow is pretty decent, actually impressed with it, lets see how long the takes to clog up, I am not a fan of those cartridges filters though!, might juts replace it with a sponge of some sort like I did with my Oase internals!


----------



## Nieluge (17 Oct 2022)

Hi all,

I got the 75 version. I like the design and internal space that allowed to custom it. The flow is quite good but it is very noisy. I don’t know if it is normal. I really like almost no noise filters. Like eheim, aquael ultramax. For eg the biomaster is noisy canister for myself. 

What about yours ? 
Thanks


----------



## Courtneybst (18 Oct 2022)

Nieluge said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got the 75 version. I like the design and internal space that allowed to custom it. The flow is quite good but it is very noisy. I don’t know if it is normal. I really like almost no noise filters. Like eheim, aquael ultramax. For eg the biomaster is noisy canister for myself.
> 
> ...


Interesting! I was looking at getting some of these.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Oct 2022)

I have the 115, and I can only ear it if I get close to it, but then again there are a lot of ambient noises in my living room. It doesnt bother me.
What I always find with these type of filters is the lid always rattles a little, if you remove the lid it is always a lot quieter, you could wedge some thin sponge around the lid so it sits firmly in place!


----------



## Nieluge (18 Oct 2022)

I added rubber pads on all the parts in contact with the glass to avoid vibration transmission and also removed top cover but still noisy for me.  But that’s true top cover generate more noise. I will wait for good cycling of the tank and remove it I think.

Anyway, thank you for your feedback


----------



## Wookii (28 Oct 2022)

Anyone had any issues with the motor/pump on their Biostyle?

Mine keeps cutting out intermittently. It fist happened a couple of months ago, so I cleaned the whole filter including the motor and impeller, and it worked fine for another month then randomly stopped again. Now it last about a week before stopping. 

What is strange is cleaning the impeller and motor gets it going again. When I remove the impeller it’s clearly ‘stuck’ a bit with something stopping it turning, but when I remove it and clean it there is no visible debris (there isn’t really much biofilm after a week even).

I contacted the reseller, and they want me to send the whole thing back to them so they can test and if necessary issue a replacement filter! Marvellous - obviously I can’t be without a filter! 

I figured it is just a faulty motor and/or impeller, so I asked the reseller if I could just buy them (can’t be expensive on a £50 filter . . . not currently available for purchase!

So I’ll try contacting Oase directly.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Oct 2022)

Wookii said:


> Anyone had any issues with the motor/pump on their Biostyle?


Been using mine for over 5 months now without any issues and flow pretty decent. Have not seen it stop by itself anytime.


----------



## dw1305 (28 Oct 2022)

Hi all,


LondonDragon said:


> I am not a fan of those cartridges filters though!, might juts replace it with a sponge of some sort like I did with my Oase internals!


I always <"throw away the cartridge inserts"> and just use sponge etc.


Wookii said:


> I figured it is just a faulty motor and/or impeller, so I asked the reseller if I could just buy them (can’t be expensive on a £50 filter . . . not currently available for purchase!


Not ideal.


Wookii said:


> What is strange is cleaning the impeller and motor gets it going again. When I remove the impeller it’s clearly ‘stuck’ a bit with something stopping it turning, but when I remove it and clean it there is no visible debris (there isn’t really much biofilm after a week even).


Can you put a pre-filter on the intake? It might not make any difference, but it is worth trying.

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Oct 2022)

dw1305 said:


> I always <"throw away the cartridge inserts"> and just use sponge etc.


I have done that in the smaller internals, will do the same on this one at some stage, once they not usable any more after a clean.


----------



## Wookii (28 Oct 2022)

dw1305 said:


> I always <"throw away the cartridge inserts"> and just use sponge etc.





LondonDragon said:


> I have done that in the smaller internals, will do the same on this one at some stage, once they not usable any more after a clean.



Yeah I want to replace the fist stage cartridge with foam, but there’s no obvious way to secure any foam in place to prevent bypass.

I’m thinking I’ll need to modify the cartridges by cutting away most of the plastic and leaving the outer shell so I can add foam to the inside.


----------

